# Fixing Up a Stiff Saddle



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I know to turn fenders on a western saddle you wet the backside with water and then twist and hold with a broom the angle you desire till dry...

Can you wet the underside of the jockeys and hold them in place say by wrapping a rope around them holding them in the correct position...may take a few times for them to "remember" the placement...
_just a thought..._


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

That's something I may try... I do need to get the fenders fixed in the correct position as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

No more oils or conditioners. Place a towel against the flap so water doesn't dribble on it, and place a wet sponge or rag and hold it against the jockey on the underside. A dry saddle is often mistaken for needing oil. #1 need is moisture. If very dry it can be hosed down then saddle soaped with a soap that contains conditioners or not. If after a week it still feels dry, lightly soap it again. It takes a week for the moisture to penetrate the leather. If it is determined that oiling is needed it should be wiped on while the leather is damp, rubbed around with the hand then dabbed off with a cloth. do not rub. The goal is to apply a light layer of oil. In another week give it a nice buffing with a soft cloth. The saddle is good to go until the next time it needs cleaning. Just be sure to wipe the underside of the panels often as they get the most dirt and sweat.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> No more oils or conditioners. Place a towel against the flap so water doesn't dribble on it, and place a wet sponge or rag and hold it against the jockey on the underside. A dry saddle is often mistaken for needing oil. #1 need is moisture. If very dry it can be hosed down then saddle soaped with a soap that contains conditioners or not. If after a week it still feels dry, lightly soap it again. It takes a week for the moisture to penetrate the leather. If it is determined that oiling is needed it should be wiped on while the leather is damp, rubbed around with the hand then dabbed off with a cloth. do not rub. The goal is to apply a light layer of oil. In another week give it a nice buffing with a soft cloth. The saddle is good to go until the next time it needs cleaning. Just be sure to wipe the underside of the panels often as they get the most dirt and sweat.


Thanks!

Will watering the leather actually help to soften it?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

If it is very dry it needs water, as long as you follow up with saddle soap and oil as Saddlebag describes it is fine.

I have restored a few old saddles, and I usually put them in the shower and hose them off to clean and freshen, before adding soap then oil then conditioner.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

How will showering/hosing the entire saddle affect the suede seat and fleece on the underside?


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> How will showering/hosing the entire saddle affect the suede seat and fleece on the underside?


It shouldn't hurt it one bit! I just did this with a older saddle that had been sitting in a shed for 15+ years! talk about dry, this saddle was so dry that the fenders were cupping and the skirts were misshapen. It now has flat fenders and properly shaped skirts. All I did was remove the fenders as they needed pressed to flatten them after their bath. I then gave the saddle a good washing with murphy's oil soap, rinsed well and strapped the saddle to a barrel to dry. this reshaped the skirts and jockey at the same time. The freshly washed fenders were placed between 2 pieces of wood and a cooler filled with water. after everything was almost completely dry I used my favorite leather conditioner (Skidmores) and followed up with a layer of Black Rock for shine. You wouldn't believe this saddle sat for as long as it did! I cant wait to finish repairing the other saddle and get to the big revel. :lol:


----------

